#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Χριστούγεννα 2010 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2011

## leo

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ


Εύχομαι υγεία αγάπη και δύναμη για το δύσκολο 2011 που θα έρθει, να μείνουμε ζεστοί και ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές των γνώσεων μας για ένα καλύτερο αύριο, το αύριο του μέλλοντος των παιδιών μας.....



ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ emichanikos

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* με υγεία πρώτα απ' όλα, σωματική και ψυχική.

----------

